# אם זה לא קשה, פשוט מאוד לקרוא לה החברה משה



## Wunny

"לכן היא מבקשת, 
אם זה לא קשה, 
פשוט מאוד לקרוא לה 
החברה משה. "

I translate that by this :
"So she aks, if it's not difficult, ????????? Moses' friend"

Can you help me?
Thank you.


----------



## tFighterPilot

"To call her the friend\comrade Moshe (not Moshe's friend).


----------



## Wunny

Thanks you.
So it's:

"So SHE aks, if it's not difficult to call her the friend Moshe"

WHAT does that mean? It is incomprehensible ...
She asked politely be called the friend Moses or simply if it is not difficult to call it so?


----------



## origumi

Therefore she's requesting (that) if it's not a bother, to call (appeler) her simply "Comrade Moshe".


----------



## Wunny

OK thank you. I understand.


----------



## Just in time

Doesn't _lakhen_ mean "that's why"?


----------



## Drink

Just in time said:


> Doesn't _lakhen_ mean "that's why"?



It means "therefore".


----------



## LXNDR

Essentially there's no difference between *therefore* and *that's why* as both are conjunctions of consequence, but lexically Hebrew equivalent of *that's why *is the colloquial *זה למה*


----------



## Drink

LXNDR said:


> but lexically Hebrew eqivalent of *that's why *is the colloquial *זה למה*



More like בגלל זה or בשביל זה or similar.


----------



## LXNDR

Drink said:


> More like בגלל זה or בשביל זה or similar.



To me בגלל זה is because of/due to this


----------



## Drink

LXNDR said:


> To me בגלל זה is because of/due to this



Which is the same thing as "that's why". I'm not sure זה למה is grammatically correct in Hebrew. Do people really say that? "זה למה עשיתי את זה"?


----------



## LXNDR

So we closed the circle. At the very least they do occasionally write this on the Web.


----------



## Albert Schlef

BTW, *משה* might actually stand for *Masha* (a feminine Russian name), not *Moshe*. This would make the text more palatable for the traditionalists among us. But, then, one should write it *מאשה*.

(Of course, in this blessed day and age, it's perfectly alright for a female (by whatever definition) to be called Moshe, so this too is a valid interpretation of the text.)


----------



## Drink

But with Moshe, it rhymes. With Masha it doesn't.


----------



## Albert Schlef

Drink said:


> But with Moshe, it rhymes. With Masha it doesn't.



I've just googled it and, indeed, it's taken from a song!


----------



## amikama

Yes, it's a well-known children's song about a ladybird (פרת משה רבנו). The song continues:
פרת משה רבנו
חשבה שזה טיפשי,
משה זה שם של בחורים,
ולא של חיפושית.
[...]


----------

